# 400..woo hoo



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow I just noticed I'm up to 400 posts..wow..am I a postwhore???


----------



## roark (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## Greg (Sep 5, 2007)

A post whore that posts in the wrong forum... :roll:


----------



## Paul (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 5, 2007)

this post should get deleted......then you'd be brought back down to 399 lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 6, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I would never think you're a PW .. it is obvious your just a young kid that doesn't have life outside of the Internet or should I say the virtual world. NOT that I mean anything bad by that either ....





What's a PW..Pitching Wedge??  There are alot worse things I could be doing than posting about skiing online.  Over on PASR..my daily average is down to 20 posts per day..but I'm at over 13k posts...I like to write..anyway if it wasn't for this site..I'd be at a bar with a bunch of low life drunks wasting my money..but instead I get to add to the STOKE..


----------



## bvibert (Sep 6, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What's a PW..Pitching Wedge??



I believe PW = *P*ost *W*hore...


----------



## big_vert (Sep 6, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I would never think you're a PW .. it is obvious your just a young kid that doesn't have life outside of the Internet or should I say the virtual world. NOT that I mean anything bad by that either ....




You're being unnessarily benevolent.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 6, 2007)

I admire your enthusiam 'steeze', but shut your pie hole with the 'Holla this, mad crispy that and overall, STOKE'

I respect your opinions about skiing a lot, but your manager at Hot Topic in 1998 called and wants his lingo back - it seriously hurts my and others eyes to read at times.  For reals yo, it's so off the hook and over the hizzy, you'd swear it was a gimic, not some 28 year old steezy shiznit.  No need to establish new school cred here bro, you only make yourself look like a tool.  And I mean this with the least amount of offense possible.


STOKE - POST NUMBER 461 FOR ME


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 6, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> I admire your enthusiam 'steeze', but shut your pie hole with the 'Holla this, mad crispy that and overall, STOKE'
> 
> I respect your opinions about skiing a lot, but your manager at Hot Topic in 1998 called and wants his lingo back - it seriously hurts my and others eyes to read at times.  For reals yo, it's so off the hook and over the hizzy, you'd swear it was a gimic, not some 28 year old steezy shiznit.  No need to establish new school cred here bro, you only make yourself look like a tool.  And I mean this with the least amount of offense possible.
> 
> ...




It's just my attempt at humor and poking fun at some of the Jib-Honks..I've always created my own words...and enjoy using different language..The day I stop saying mad steezy crispy ass'd mo-fo booters befor doing some buttering and shredding the gnar is the day my ashs are spread over Jackson Hole..mmm K..and no I never worked at Hot Topic..but I'm a big fan of Orange Julius.dat shizzle cools me to the core..and to all my PA homeys holding it down in the 484 and the 610 I'ze gotz much luv fo y'all..kewl boi..

High Five for STOKE..yo..can I get a pound..or that east coast snip snappy sould bruddah hand-shake..yeah boy-eeeee..


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 7, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's just my attempt at humor and poking fun at some of the Jib-Honks..I've always created my own words...and enjoy using different language..The day I stop saying mad steezy crispy ass'd mo-fo booters befor doing some buttering and shredding the gnar is the day my ashs are spread over Jackson Hole..mmm K..and no I never worked at Hot Topic..but I'm a big fan of Orange Julius.dat shizzle cools me to the core..and to all my PA homeys holding it down in the 484 and the 610 I'ze gotz much luv fo y'all..kewl boi..
> 
> High Five for STOKE..yo..can I get a pound..or that east coast snip snappy sould bruddah hand-shake..yeah boy-eeeee..



:lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump for STOKE


----------



## trtaylor (Sep 7, 2007)

Your Dad just called...he wants his employee back.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 7, 2007)

trtaylor said:


> Your Dad just called...he wants his employee back.



My Dad is playing golf..:flame:


----------



## Greg (Sep 7, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> I admire your enthusiam 'steeze', but shut your pie hole with the 'Holla this, mad crispy that and overall, STOKE'
> 
> I respect your opinions about skiing a lot, but your manager at Hot Topic in 1998 called and wants his lingo back - it seriously hurts my and others eyes to read at times.  For reals yo, it's so off the hook and over the hizzy, you'd swear it was a gimic, not some 28 year old steezy shiznit.  No need to establish new school cred here bro, you only make yourself look like a tool.  And I mean this with the least amount of offense possible.
> 
> ...



Classic! :lol:


----------



## trtaylor (Sep 7, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> My Dad is playing golf..:flame:



Ahhh, so I see the apple doesn't fall far from the tree. :wink:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 7, 2007)

trtaylor said:


> Your Dad just called...he wants his employee back.



Soooo funny!

"Peace to the Gods and the Earths."


----------



## big_vert (Sep 7, 2007)

trtaylor said:


> Your Dad just called...he wants his employee back.



You sure? He's probably relieved that junior is antagonizing someone else with gibberish rather than mucking up the family "business".

Dad and the PA ultraski forum seem to be the only winners here. Who would have thought someone could make Highwaystar appear enlightened?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 7, 2007)

O.K. I get out of work in 15 minutes...time to have a few Franciscanners at the bar and get ready for my date tonight...Bye guys..it's been fun..


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 7, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> O.K. I get out of work in 15 minutes...time to have a few Franciscanners at the bar and get ready for my date tonight...Bye guys..it's been fun..



Good luck tonight.  No matter what, beer goggles are always a good idea.  :beer:


----------



## dmc (Sep 7, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's just my attempt at humor and poking fun at some of the Jib-Honks..I've always created my own words...and enjoy using different language..The day I stop saying mad steezy crispy ass'd mo-fo booters befor doing some buttering and shredding the gnar is the day my ashs are spread over Jackson Hole..mmm K..and no I never worked at Hot Topic..but I'm a big fan of Orange Julius.dat shizzle cools me to the core..and to all my PA homeys holding it down in the 484 and the 610 I'ze gotz much luv fo y'all..kewl boi..
> 
> High Five for STOKE..yo..can I get a pound..or that east coast snip snappy sould bruddah hand-shake..yeah boy-eeeee..




You sound like G-Love...


----------



## big_vert (Sep 7, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> O.K. I get out of work in 15 minutes...time to have a few Franciscanners at the bar and get ready for my date tonight...Bye guys..it's been fun..




It's "Franziskaner" (respect the beer), and save your breath for your "date", or did you get a foot pump yet?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 7, 2007)

dmc said:


> You sound like G-Love...



Just needs the Special Sauce


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Just needs the Special Sauce



I like cold beverages.....


----------



## Paul (Sep 7, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Good luck tonight.  No matter what, beer goggles are always a good idea.  :beer:



Contributing to the delinquency of a minor?;-)


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 7, 2007)

Paul said:


> Contributing to the delinquency of a minor?;-)



I believe Steezy is of age.  Now his date I have no idea about....


----------



## Paul (Sep 7, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> *I believe Steezy is of age*.  Now his date I have no idea about....



Saints preserve us!!


----------



## big_vert (Sep 7, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I believe Steezy is of age.  Now his date I have no idea about....



Manufacture date 4/07. Made in China. Deluxe model including motorized lips and vacuum pump. 120 volt.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 7, 2007)

Come on now. The poor guy is out having a nice date with his franzikan beer goggle blow up toy and can't defend himself.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 7, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Come on now. The poor guy is out having a nice date with his franzikan beer goggle blow up toy and can't defend himself.



He needs an iPhone.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 7, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I believe Steezy is of age.  Now his date I have no idea about....



Nah she's 27..ahahahahahaha..I'll be semi-sober by then..lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 7, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> He needs an iPhone.




damn straight but they cost as much as a pair of skis(bought online) and I have a perfectly good phone and MP3 player..


----------



## molecan (Sep 7, 2007)

Sheesh, this whole thread appears just to be designed for Steeze to increase his postcount as well.

Excellent social engineering.


----------



## molecan (Sep 7, 2007)

postcount++  Nyeah, Nyeah


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 7, 2007)

molecan said:


> Sheesh, this whole thread appears just to be designed for Steeze to increase his postcount as well.
> 
> Excellent social engineering.



Wait till later in the weekend when I congratulate myself for 500 posts...:lol:


----------



## big_vert (Sep 7, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Come on now. The poor guy is out having a nice date with his franzikan beer goggle blow up toy and can't defend himself.




Looks like a quick date - big surprise. I hope he washed his hands before he posted.


----------



## big_vert (Sep 7, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wait till later in the weekend when I congratulate myself for 500 posts...:lol:



Quality over quantity seems to be a concept that's lost on you.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 7, 2007)

big_vert said:


> Quality over quantity seems to be a concept that's lost on you.



Totally


----------



## marcski (Sep 7, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Just needs the Special Sauce



"I ain't goin' back to jersee"


----------



## Greg (Sep 7, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wait till later in the weekend when I congratulate myself for 500 posts...:lol:



Kinda funny that you'll probably cross the 1K mark in about one month. Look at this lame ass pathetic thread I started in 2002, after this version of the AZ forums was online for over a year:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/218-1-000th-post.html

What a dork.  I'm still trying to figure out who "contributed here to make these forums a success." My guess is I probably had about 900 posts myself when I started that thread. riverc0il probably had the other 100... :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 7, 2007)

Greg said:


> Kinda funny that you'll probably cross the 1K mark in about one month. Look at this lame ass pathetic thread I started in 2002, after this version of the AZ forums was online for over a year:
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/218-1-000th-post.html
> 
> What a dork.  I'm still trying to figure out who "contributed here to make these forums a success." My guess is I probably had about 900 posts myself when I started that thread. riverc0il probably had the other 100... :lol:




Yeah but it's not apples to apples..whenever I post anything on here..some wet blanket has to respond within seconds about my new school verbage or that I should get a life..I'm seriously not a troll but people think I am because I type mad quick and know a ton about skiing..Holla..and high five for stoke..


----------



## rob56789 (Sep 7, 2007)

Steeze is that u and ur girl in the new avatar pic?


----------



## big_vert (Sep 7, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> my new school verbage or that I should get a life..I'm seriously not a troll but people think I am because I type mad quick and know a ton about skiing..Holla..and high five for stoke..



New school vebiage = lazy / nonexistant grammer
Troll = true
Mad quick= whatever that means
Know a ton about skiing = will that start to come through soon?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 7, 2007)

rob56789 said:


> Steeze is that u and ur girl in the new avatar pic?



No..it's just random people from off the intranetz..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 7, 2007)

big_vert said:


> New school vebiage = lazy / nonexistant grammer
> Troll = true
> Mad quick= whatever that means
> Know a ton about skiing = will that start to come through soon?




You're on my ignore list...


----------



## big_vert (Sep 7, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You're on my ignore list...



Thank you.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 7, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You're on my ignore list...




I've considered putting you on mine, but then I realized, reading your posts is a lot like riding the bus or going to Walmart.  It's good for the self esteem.  No matter how bummed out I might be about my day, I'm happy knowing I wasn't born with the moron gene that some poor bastards have.


----------



## dmc (Sep 7, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> That's harsh man .. I view him more like entertainment ...



Cartoon character...


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 7, 2007)

I think he's Highway Star but now that his avatar is static(thanks) I can start laughing again. He's IMHO not a troll, stands his ground which is a quality I respect. I can't take a lunch break on my job so I have to brown bag it. Starting to dream about some the things you guys eat for lunch...:lol:

AZ lists the thread starter on the home page, if you don't like his posts, don't click on it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> I think he's Highway Star but now that his avatar is static(thanks) I can start laughing again. He's IMHO not a troll, stands his ground which is a quality I respect. I can't take a lunch break on my job so I have to brown bag it. Starting to dream about some the things you guys eat for lunch...:lol:
> 
> AZ lists the thread starter on the home page, if you don't like his posts, don't click on it.




Thank you..I don't feel like I did anything wrong on here..and Greg even sent me a PM thanking me for starting new threads and how he likes my enthusiasm,.if you guys don't want me around on here...I'll just post on www.paskiandride.com like I have the past two years...but I feel like I can add alot of knowledge on ski areas and weather along with humor and some mad steezy trip reports from all the travels out west, up north, possibly abroad, and at good old Blue(Booter) mountain..


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 8, 2007)

I enjoy GSS's posts even if I :roll: every once in a while. I think it would have been a very slow week without him. Not only has he started a crapload of threads, but he has inspired a few of us to start our own.


----------



## Greg (Sep 8, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> I enjoy GSS's posts even if I :roll: every once in a while. I think it would have been a very slow week without him. Not only has he started a crapload of threads, but he has inspired a few of us to start our own.



Bingo. The GSS haters should lighten up a bit...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 8, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> if you guys don't want me around on here.


Don't even think about leaving....Your a breath of fresh air!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Don't even think about leaving....Your a breath of fresh air!!



That's good to hear..


----------



## marcski (Sep 8, 2007)

The funny thing is, if you went away for a few weeks, you'd be like who the hell is this grilled cheese guy that has 400+ posts.

I, too, have no issues with the grilled cheese man (or is it boy!).   To each his own, my friend, and if Gregg gave his blessing, it doesn't really matter anyway.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 8, 2007)

Greg said:


> Bingo. The GSS haters should lighten up a bit...




Fair enough, I'll play nice.


----------



## Greg (Sep 8, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> Fair enough, I'll play nice.



I didn't say you couldn't pick on the kid... :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm hardly a kid..I'm a man I tell you..


----------



## Greg (Sep 8, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm hardly a kid..*I'm a man* I tell you..



That's a stretch, steezyboy.


----------

